

My Android Experience by the Numbers - endlessvoid94
http://davezor.posterous.com/my-android-experience-by-the-numbers

======
Concours
Is there any chance you may build , apps that bring more value? Wallpapers are
probably good to pay the bills,but in the long run, this is Android market
pollution, don't you think?

